# Atheros AR9485 & log vs hdd

## crocki

Hi,

```

crocki ~ # lspci | grep Wireless

03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

crocki ~ # lsmod | grep ath9k

ath9k                 147569  0 

ath9k_common           25587  1 ath9k

ath9k_hw              453295  2 ath9k_common,ath9k

ath                    21178  3 ath9k_common,ath9k,ath9k_hw

crocki ~ # uname -a

Linux crocki 4.4.5 #1 SMP Mon Mar 14 11:07:19 MSK 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1037U @ 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```
tail -n 40 /var/log/messages

Oct  1 23:39:25 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:55:11:33 aid 2 enters power save mode

Oct  1 23:39:25 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:55:11:33 aid 2: PS buffer for AC 2

Oct  1 23:39:25 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:55:11:33 aid 2 exits power save mode

Oct  1 23:39:25 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:55:11:33 aid 2 sending 2 filtered/1 PS frames since STA not sleeping anymore

Oct  1 23:39:25 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:55:11:33 aid 2 enters power save mode

Oct  1 23:39:26 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:55:11:33 aid 2: PS buffer for AC 2

Oct  1 23:39:26 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:55:11:33 aid 2: PS buffer for AC 2

Oct  1 23:39:26 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:55:11:33 aid 2 exits power save mode

Oct  1 23:39:26 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:55:11:33 aid 2 sending 1 filtered/2 PS frames since STA not sleeping anymore

Oct  1 23:39:26 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:00:11:22 aid 1 enters power save mode

Oct  1 23:39:27 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:00:11:22 aid 1 exits power save mode

Oct  1 23:39:27 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:00:11:22 aid 1 sending 0 filtered/0 PS frames since STA not sleeping anymore

Oct  1 23:39:27 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:00:11:22 aid 1 enters power save mode

Oct  1 23:39:28 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: Open BA session requested for aa:bb:cc:55:11:33 tid 3

Oct  1 23:39:28 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: activated addBA response timer on aa:bb:cc:55:11:33 tid 3

Oct  1 23:39:28 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: switched off addBA timer for aa:bb:cc:55:11:33 tid 3

Oct  1 23:39:28 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: Aggregation is on for aa:bb:cc:55:11:33 tid 3

Oct  1 23:39:29 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:00:11:22 aid 1 exits power save mode

Oct  1 23:39:29 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:00:11:22 aid 1 sending 0 filtered/0 PS frames since STA not sleeping anymore

Oct  1 23:39:30 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:00:11:22 aid 1 enters power save mode

Oct  1 23:39:31 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: delba from aa:bb:cc:55:11:33 (recipient) tid 0 reason code 39

Oct  1 23:39:31 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: Tx BA session stop requested for aa:bb:cc:55:11:33 tid 0

Oct  1 23:39:31 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: Stopping Tx BA session for aa:bb:cc:55:11:33 tid 0

Oct  1 23:39:31 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: Open BA session requested for aa:bb:cc:55:11:33 tid 0

Oct  1 23:39:31 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: activated addBA response timer on aa:bb:cc:55:11:33 tid 0

Oct  1 23:39:31 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: switched off addBA timer for aa:bb:cc:55:11:33 tid 0

Oct  1 23:39:31 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: Aggregation is on for aa:bb:cc:55:11:33 tid 0

Oct  1 23:39:33 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:00:11:22 aid 1 exits power save mode

Oct  1 23:39:33 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:00:11:22 aid 1 sending 0 filtered/0 PS frames since STA not sleeping anymore

Oct  1 23:39:34 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: tx session timer expired on aa:bb:cc:55:11:33 tid 3

Oct  1 23:39:34 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: Tx BA session stop requested for aa:bb:cc:55:11:33 tid 3

Oct  1 23:39:34 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: Stopping Tx BA session for aa:bb:cc:55:11:33 tid 3

Oct  1 23:39:34 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:00:11:22 aid 1 enters power save mode

Oct  1 23:39:34 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:00:11:22 aid 1 exits power save mode

Oct  1 23:39:34 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:00:11:22 aid 1 sending 0 filtered/0 PS frames since STA not sleeping anymore

Oct  1 23:39:34 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:00:11:22 aid 1 enters power save mode

Oct  1 23:39:34 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:00:11:22 aid 1 exits power save mode

Oct  1 23:39:34 crocki kernel: wlp3s0: STA aa:bb:cc:00:11:22 aid 1 sending 0 filtered/0 PS frames since STA not sleeping anymore

```

```

crocki ~ # iwconfig wlp3s0 | grep "Power Management"

          Power Management:off

crocki ~ # iw dev wlp3s0 get power_save

Power save: off

```

----------

